# Anyone tried Glucosamine?



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

My knee cartilage has been reduced to less than 30% of its original size due to participation in certain sports over the years. Although I've been tolerating the minor effect that the lack of cartilage has had on my knee movement for the past couple of years it is now becoming a more serious problem and is affecting my daily movement. I was told by an instructor at the gym I attend that Glucosamine would be something that would help thicken the leg's cartilage. Has anyone tried this product and would you please tell me of your results and any side effects which may occur?


----------



## FillyPhile (Nov 28, 2007)

I took a combination of glucosamine and chondroitin for a couple of years and had no problems whatsoever. It's a little pricey but no worse than prescription drugs.

I used it to treat plantar fasciitis (sore feet) and it worked wonders.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I take glucosamine with chondroitin every day and I feel the difference in my legs and hips (arthritis). I haven't noticed any adverse reactions from it. 

Also, I do feel a difference if I go without it for a while.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

leppardess, FillyPhile, any idea how this product can be effective for so many different conditions? What is it actually doing?

I noticed a pharmacy had a huge discount(60%) on the liquid form of the product. Is there any difference between the capsules and the liquid?


----------



## Laicos (Jun 24, 2005)

i took it when i hurt my knee. it really helped my knee feel sturdier but lately ive stopped taking it.. im not sure exactly what it does but i think it helps joints loosen up a little reducing pain and increasing how resilient your joints are.. but like i said im not sure. i took both the pill form and the liquid form and the liquid form seemed to work better, despite the fact it tastes nasty. you should try it with chondroitin too. i took just regular glucosamine pills and they didnt seem to do too much..


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

I was taking glucosamine and chondroitin for a while and it did help with the pain and range of motion. However, it gave me gas. The good thing is that Walgreens and CVS frequently have 2-for-1 deals on it.

I've been reading that rose hips help with arthritis and joint pain as well. There is also anecdotal evidence that honey and cinnamon, taken twice daily, can help.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

free thinker said:


> leppardess, FillyPhile, any idea how this product can be effective for so many different conditions? What is it actually doing?
> 
> I noticed a pharmacy had a huge discount(60%) on the liquid form of the product. Is there any difference between the capsules and the liquid?


Glucosamine and chondroitin are marketed for 'joint health' so I don't know what you mean by 'so many different conditions'.

If you're asking how it works, I don't have a clue. All I know is that it helps reduce the pain in my legs if I take it regularly.

I've never taken the liquid form so I couldn't tell you. I usually get mine at the local supermarket in their health food section.

Here's some info that I found on the arthritis foundation site...

http://ww2.arthritis.org/conditions/alt ... samine.asp


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

leppardess said:


> Glucosamine and chondroitin are marketed for 'joint health' so I don't know what you mean by 'so many different conditions'.


I noticed that FillyPhile had mentioned that Glucosamine had worked for plantar fasciitis(sore feet). Plantar fascia is a connective tissue and this condition appears to be of a different nature than the joint problems.



> Here's some info that I found on the arthritis foundation site...
> http://ww2.arthritis.org/conditions/alt ... samine.asp


Thanks for the link leppardess.

Thanks to everyone for their input on the subject.


----------

